# An apology and an idea...



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

This link is to a post I made (11th one down) on a thread from Jorge and our Spanish TTOC friends and subsequently a post by Louise and my response which is self expanatory.

What do you all think?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... af1#534466


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah I'd like to give something back.

I have too much time on my hands, but don't know exactly what I can do to help...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The problem is that we on the committee are all volunteers and at various times we find ourselves unable to give to a consistent standard. This is due to various reasons

Family
Work
Illness
Redundancy
Or sometimes more than one 

Occasionally (like over the past couple of months) too many of us have these problems at the same time and this means our service to new and existing members takes a huge battering.

And whilst we don't manage to even mantain a normal service level, we can't improve either...

We have necessary changes to our systems that we can't make purely because everyone is "employed" keeping the ship afloat.

We now have a *Treasurer *appointed, but haven't the time to transfer the role to him (He hasn't been around, so I hope he hasn't backed out :roll: ). Kell has resigned but is actually still doing the *Editor *role, because Lou can't handover the Treasurer role yet. We have lost Damon as *Membership Sec* and Nicky even before she started... so I'm now trying to persuade another member to help with this. We are using a Web expert to help with our Marketing and consequently all our systems changes (inc new website) haven't materialised.

Ideally we could do with someone volunteering to do the Marketing role. Someone to help the Marketing Sec sell advertising. and someone to volunteer for the Membership Sec role.

We are trying to plan next years annual event and I have an action (and an invite) to go to Audi HQ to talk to them about our ideas for next year, but can't get there, due to workload.

BUT things aren't ALL bad  Members are applying at the rate of about 10 per week... which considering it is mostly via this forum or from general web searches, is DAMN good 8) but could be better and it is this that mostly frustrates us!!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Finally catching up with threads... I now know why this thread started  Although money is extremely useful, it isn't the be all and end all. Helpers that actually DO, would be helpful 

We have ~Â£10k in the bank, but it doesn't help *run* the club, only provide cash to have BETTER and BETTER events, etc

We now have

2 x 2m banners
1 x 4m banner
1 x 6m banner
1 telescopic flagpole + doublesided triangular flag

We could order some more banners if there is demand, but where would that get us?


----------

